

Haskell Talks - mgallivan
https://www.thesoftwaredevelopmentlifecycle.com/?p=401

======
mgallivan
I accidentally entered https, the link should be:

[http://www.thesoftwaredevelopmentlifecycle.com/?p=401](http://www.thesoftwaredevelopmentlifecycle.com/?p=401)

